# Scored a free pond!



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Well usually I miss out on the good deals but I persued this one and it payed off. Friends of ours were staying at a hotel in town and when we went to visit I noticed a pond upside down in the grass with long grass growing around it. I inspected it and it looked fairly new , no holes no cracks. I called the hotel the next day and asked if he needed someone to "take it off of his hands" and he said "if you come get it it's yours, no cost". Last night I brought it home. I will take a photo when I get it out of the truck. My one problem is - the spot I can install it is perfect on the edge of some trees, raised area, about 30' from my well. I have no power source nearby so How can I manage a pond with no power. will having partial shade, pond plants and frequent water changes keep it clean, and healthy? It is about 7 feet long by 4 feet wide at both ends, it narrows in the middle to about 34" and is 18" deep other than 4 small shelf areas in each corner. I estimate it to be about 240 gallons. (not sure on the volume)


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 300-gallon Rubbermaid stock tank, but that is filtered and has a fountain. I have used 20 or 30-gallon containers for water lilies with no filtration and just kept doing water changes periodically. If you are able to do water changes I think you should be fine. I have to drain my pond in the fall and take the water lilies in for the winter because of the harsh winters. I wish I could find a free pond like that. Congratulations.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Because it is right near my well I can do water changes whenever necessary. I want to put golfish & minnows in there for the spring/summer/fall. I figured if I vascuum with water changes and add some potted pond plants and floaters it should be okay. I guess this will be a trial & error experience. It looks like it will be in the truck for a while so here's a photo.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The problem I see with this is... what happens if life gets overly busy for a week or two... or if you go out of town for a week or two... or something gets in the way of you doing water changes for a week or two... then for a week or two the water becomes stagnant...

I feel a pump to create water movement/oxygenation is a bare minimum essential...

Would it be possible to put a pump in the pond... run an extension cord from it to the garage/other... water tight the plug connection... burry the cord an inch or two to prevent the lawn mower from running it over... I know this wouldn't be 'to code', but for a yard pond that's a rule I'd personally be willing to 'bend'.

Naturally it would be better if you could run conduit from the garage/other to a little water proof box/shelter that housed a power strip allowing you to plug a couple of items in...


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I am going to give it a go. I can't run cords as I live on 40 acres on the side of a mountain and the shortest way to the power source goes across a drive way and walking area for both people and horses. I am thinking if the water really doesn't do well with my planned approach I could maybe filter it at night when the cord running accross doesn't matter. I guess the learning what works for this pond will be half the fun.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Have you considered running a buried PVC conduit from an outlet (or other electrical source) to the pond? That would certainly remove the chord issue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

AT THE LEAST you should buy a small solar panel to power a pump.... You need water circulation unless you don't plan on putting fish in there...


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh hey, I never thought of that. That could be the solution for de-icing in the winter also, that way I don't have to bring the fish in. I am also talking to my husband about the buried PVC, but I think threading a cord through when the original cord wears out would be a impossible. I think the solar panel is a great idea and the one I will persue further. I don't think I would need an overly large panel as i think they are still pretty pricey. Has anyone ever used a single unit panel to power a pump/tank or anything?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Heh heh the chords rarely wear out, but the pump may fail long before you have any issues with the chord . A solar panel might not be the way to go because as single panels they just dont produce enough power to run much of anything. Solar panels are used to charge a battery (or more commonly a bank of them) which drive a device. Solar works but it's quite an investment and considering the draw that the pump would have, you'd spend quite a bit to make it work . One other thing about the solar is that it produces DC current as opposed to AC. You'd need an inverter to convert the DC into AC for the pump to work adding to the expence.

The buried PVC is probably the cheapest and easiest way to go here. As long as your husband has some very basic wiring skills , the whole project can be done in a day, and you can be relaxing by the new pond that evening.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Wiring skills is definitely not the issue as he just built a shop. It's more of a "fish is not his thing" so it rates low on a long list of priorities. We did, however, discuss the PVC idea as well as a couple of others this afternoon. He is going to dig the hole with the backhoe next week so I think once the pond is in the ground it's a little easier to commit him to helping me get it finished. I am thinking that burying the PVC pipe and using a good quality extension cord for all seasons seems like the easiest and quickest solution.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

If he is willing to dig the trench and do the pvc, then running regular outdoor wire is not much more work. It will last longer and is really the proper way to go. I just can't see doing all the digging work and not finishing it the right way. Thats just my opinion but I had to do the same thing in the past, and now I have a code compliant outdoor outlet for other uses too.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

What about a pump powered by a windmill? I'm sure you have enough wind on the side of a mountain.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it would be real handy too, to have an outlet ot in that area of the yard. That would be a much deeper trench. I was actually thinking only deep enough to cover about a 2" PVC pipe so it doesn't get trampled. If my husband is willing to backhoe a code compliant depth trench (here that is 4 feet) who would I be to argue! I just got back from out of town so I am anxious to get this project going.


----------

